# Flat Black SCB Recon



## jss344 (Jan 6, 2006)

Went over to SCB factory on Saturday to spec out my dad's recon that hit the mold yesterday. While waiting on Eric I asked my dad "I wonder if we can get it in Flat Black?" **** if we didn't walk inside and find this getting rigged out!! Guess someone else was thinking what I was and now there will be two but with different deck colors and graphics, just 5 more weeks!!


----------



## jss344 (Jan 6, 2006)

These SCB Recons(IMO) are by far the best boats being made, you cant ask for a boat that can run skinny and take the chop as well as these do.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

This may be the best one yet! Color and graphics are sick!!!!!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Flat wicked is what that is!


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Hard core package there. Looks like it came out of AREA 51.


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

Dayum. I bet it'll be hot though.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

A "black ops recon" ....very nice


----------



## Goofyboots (Jun 21, 2013)

Man that's nice. What do those recon's go for brand new? 75k or so?


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

WRsteveX said:


> Dayum. I bet it'll be hot though.


Like working on a roof.

Looks wicked. Never thought I'd see boats trending after car color themes. I'd love to have one.


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

Dang brother, nice ride!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Goofyboots said:


> Man that's nice. What do those recon's go for brand new? 75k or so?


65 to 75 depending on options


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

That engine cover is sweet!


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

*Flat colors*



jss344 said:


> Went over to SCB factory on Saturday to spec out my dad's recon that hit the mold yesterday. While waiting on Eric I asked my dad "I wonder if we can get it in Flat Black?" **** if we didn't walk inside and find this getting rigged out!! Guess someone else was thinking what I was and now there will be two but with different deck colors and graphics, just 5 more weeks!!


When the time came to pick my color, the flat maroon aggie helmets came out and I thought real hard going with flat maroon. About that time a flat olive (recon i believe) color came out and I drove myself crazy thinking about flat maroon. I decided to risky for resale just in case i would have needed to resale. So, I stuck with metallic maroon. You won't have to worry about that on your boat. The flat black will kick "A"!


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

Winters97gt said:


> Like working on a roof.
> 
> Looks wicked. Never thought I'd see boats trending after car color themes. I'd love to have one.


I'd deal with it being hot for how badash it'd be. Not that ill ever have that kind of money, but I wonder if you could get the deck and everything inside a light grey or something. Just as cool, wouldn't be as hot.


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

*Dark color*



WRsteveX said:


> I'd deal with it being hot for how badash it'd be. Not that ill ever have that kind of money, but I wonder if you could get the deck and everything inside a light grey or something. Just as cool, wouldn't be as hot.


I am well into my second summer with a dark metallic maroon hull and console with light gray deck. Surfac temp of console has not been an issue. Not nearly as blinding in bright sunlight. I say go for the dark colors on hull and console, use a light color on the deck, mix with some salt water and enjoy! SCB did warn about matching future repairs and an industrial fiberglass expert I know warned that heavy scratches will show white. They are both correct. But no worse to me than when I would scratch my old white boat. That being said, I am now an obsessive boat wax applier and boat cover putter on-er! I'll quote SCB factory, "Black is the new white at SCB" or something like that!

Eric run me a flat maroon sample! Lol


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

jss344 said:


> Went over to SCB factory on Saturday to spec out my dad's recon that hit the mold yesterday. While waiting on Eric I asked my dad "I wonder if we can get it in Flat Black?" **** if we didn't walk inside and find this getting rigged out!! Guess someone else was thinking what I was and now there will be two but with different deck colors and graphics, just 5 more weeks!!


Saw the same boat on 6-17 and yes its sick looking!! Wait till you see what LED's Eric has planned for the boat!!


----------



## Jspoor12Aggie (Jun 25, 2013)

I posted the pics of this recon using my brothers user name...when we were at SCB on Saturday the question of how hot it would be came up and since it was around 2 in the afternoon we went out and felt how hot some of the decks were and while the lighter platinum grey(color that's on the recon in pic) was a few degree's cooler than medium grey(color we went with) both of them were hot same goes for a light seat vs a black one, but no significant difference to change our mind. Nothing 60+ mph can't cool down. Funny BaffinAG that you went with that color as my father is class of 75, brother 02, and I'm 12..y dad went there wanting the exact colors you have till I started talking him to the black. As for scratching it's a wrap and whenever you want you can just remove it but that would be tearing off 3 grand lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I think flat black will also show less water spots than shiny black. That was the only thing I didn't like about our black stingray was it looked great from a distance but up close it always had water spots no matter how you washed it. Flat black will be sweet! What engine are you putting on the back of yall's recon?


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

My matte black cowl shows water spots badly. I think anything black will. Not so much of a problem that I'd do it any different though.


----------



## Montie (Jun 17, 2013)

You really just posted pics of someone else's boat? Did you ever stop and think that maybe the owner doesn't want pics of his unfinished boat floating around the web? Not cool.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing as ^^^^


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Montie said:


> You really just posted pics of someone else's boat? Did you ever stop and think that maybe the owner doesn't want pics of his unfinished boat floating around the web? Not cool.


Truth


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Montie said:


> You really just posted pics of someone else's boat? Did you ever stop and think that maybe the owner doesn't want pics of his unfinished boat floating around the web? Not cool.


He got the pics of the SCB Facebook page. Calm down son.


----------



## Montie (Jun 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> He got the pics of the SCB Facebook page. Calm down son.


Maybe he did. This doesn't concern you.


----------



## Jspoor12Aggie (Jun 25, 2013)

Thx apparently u can only reply in 7200 seconds or would have replied sooner as i was trying to post and say earlier when this "not cool" was added..
Just reposted pic "floating around" from SCB Facebook page(last chk... Internet). Apologize didn't know that wasn't 2cool etiquette, you would have thought I posted an obituary of someone's mother that just died without contacting next of kin first, didn't know a boat actually a hull fell into this ethics field . Just was looking for impression of look/opinion.


----------



## WTAggie (Sep 22, 2012)

There always has to be that one person to turn a good thread into an argument!

Besides that, the flat black looks like an awesome "stealthy" color. Given the Flat Maroon, that would be something I would really have interest in.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Montie said:


> Maybe he did. This doesn't concern you.


Are you even the said owner of the boat?


----------



## Jdog223 (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow why does one dbag have to ruin the mood of a thread...well I'm happy Yall are getting the boat ! And it looks Bad-A !!


----------



## bentup (Apr 23, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Are you even the said owner of the boat?


Why? Is this a scb owners only thread?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

bentup said:


> Why? Is this a scb owners only thread?


Nooo just wondering why he got so upset at those pics being posted....


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Man, 
Who care what he posted. The pics on on FB. Its not like they have not already been seen.


----------



## flat185 (Jul 6, 2009)

Jdog223 said:


> Wow why does one dbag have to ruin the mood of a thread...well I'm happy Yall are getting the boat ! And it looks Bad-A !!


Seems like every thread I've read here lately this is the case. Getting pretty old.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Yep, and its the new 2cool, its summertime#1, and everyone is 6'8" 280 and an eighth degree blackbelt on here, I have had to re-learn this.

Hey btw , Very nice boat, I will be up for one soon enough.:tongue:



Cabela said:


> Seems like every thread I've read here lately this is the case. Getting pretty old.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Awesome boat... the color is sweet.. only thing maybe more awesome would be a flat/shiny black to look like carbon fiber... the A on the YAMAHA cowling looks that way some in the picture.. great motor choice also 

and I don't do facebook so thanks for sharing.



bentup said:


> Why? Is this a scb owners only thread?


you got one?


----------



## Jspoor12Aggie (Jun 25, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I think flat black will also show less water spots than shiny black. That was the only thing I didn't like about our black stingray was it looked great from a distance but up close it always had water spots no matter how you washed it. Flat black will be sweet! What engine are you putting on the back of yall's recon?


250 yamm Sho..


----------



## bentup (Apr 23, 2013)

InfamousJ said:


> Awesome boat... the color is sweet.. only thing maybe more awesome would be a flat/shiny black to look like carbon fiber... the A on the YAMAHA cowling looks that way some in the picture.. great motor choice also
> 
> and I don't do facebook so thanks for sharing.
> 
> you got one?


Not yet!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Funny enough my black sho shows less water spots then what the blue did 

Don't pay attention to the nay sayers, it was going to go down hill as soon as you mentioned your dad in the post. I would be proud if my kids came on here and showed interest and/or excitement about family's new boat! Lots of miss focused jealousy on here.


----------



## flat185 (Jul 6, 2009)

yellowskeeter said:


> don't pay attention to the nay sayers, it was going to go down hill as soon as you mentioned your dad in the post. I would be proud if my kids came on here and showed interest and/or excitement about family's new boat! Lots of miss focused jealousy on here.


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

*Recon performance*

The Recon is really a fine boat and from what Iv read, it max's out at about 60+ with a 250 so has Eric tested any of these with with a 150hp or a 200hp and Im guessing it may still get to the 50's but maybe more weight sensitive. Its probably a stupid question and to not rig it to the max for resale. 20-22' Recon? w/150 SHO?


----------



## Jspoor12Aggie (Jun 25, 2013)

InfamousJ said:


> Awesome boat... the color is sweet.. only thing maybe more awesome would be a flat/shiny black to look like carbon fiber... the A on the YAMAHA cowling looks that way some in the picture.. great motor choice also
> 
> and I don't do facebook so thanks for sharing.
> 
> you got one?


That is exactly what the graphics are done in. I thought of that aswell but with stearing whee,l dash, etc. being carbon fiber might be a little overkill, but then again maybe not!

In response to different motors being tested..not sure if he has or not. I think it would be a good idea and a little more cost effective to consumers to have a SCB that is a little smaller and less HP(IMO). Good question, I just don't know what the cost of R&D, mold, etc. would cost them.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

Jspoor12Aggie said:


> That is exactly what the graphics are done in. I thought of that aswell but with stearing whee,l dash, etc. being carbon fiber might be a little overkill, but then again maybe not!
> 
> In response to different motors being tested..not sure if he has or not. I think it would be a good idea and a little more cost effective to consumers to have a SCB that is a little smaller and less HP(IMO). Good question, I just don't know what the cost of R&D, mold, etc. would cost them.


I think a RECON in the 19-21 foot range for a 150 would be an awesome boat.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Is there a license plate or vin# somewhere that im missing? All I saw was a picture of a black boat...

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

So fresh - so clean.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

andre3k said:


> Is there a license plate or vin# somewhere that im missing? All I saw was a picture of a black boat...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


Some of these guys are just wound up way to tight. Where's the harm? The owner doesn't give a ****. Why would he?


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

Its probably already finished by now and zipping around Clearlake. Im sure the owner will be showing it off soon and rightfully so.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Bob Haley said:


> Its probably already finished by now and zipping around Clearlake. Im sure the owner will be showing it off soon and rightfully so.


Nope. Probably a week or two away from being finished.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

irbjd said:


> Nope. Probably a week or two away from being finished.


James, can you clarify this for us? Also, any ideas on ambient temperature behind the wheel of this black boat while drifting 3 knots from a 12 knot southwest wind and a 101.3 fahrenheit 98% humidty climate?


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> James, can you clarify this for us? Also, any ideas on ambient temperature behind the wheel of this black boat while drifting 3 knots from a 12 knot southwest wind and a 101.3 fahrenheit 98% humidty climate?


Depends, are the mountains blue?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

t-tung said:


> Depends, are the mountains blue?


mmmmm beer


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

t-tung said:


> Depends, are the mountains blue?


well, if they are... none of that other **** matters


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Yall crack me up...

To the OP, sweet sled!


----------



## Jspoor12Aggie (Jun 25, 2013)

HaHa guess it doesn't.. Good Chit, Good Chit!


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

patwilson said:


> To the OP, sweet sled!


It's not his boat. He just saw it at the SCB shop and decided to get one like it. You know, original thought and all.


----------



## Jspoor12Aggie (Jun 25, 2013)

irbjd said:


> It's not his boat. He just saw it at the SCB shop and decided to get one like it. You know, original thought and all.


Apparently we have a mind reader who can view the thoughts and ideas of everyone who designs their own custom boat and believes that one of the most popular car color scheme for younger generations can only enter the mind of his choosing/limited to one individual.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Here we go


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

It has to be an absolute blast to be able to sit down with Eric and lay out a Recon or any of his boats. Best of luck to you guys and when my boys get done spending my money at school, I hope to get them involved with a new build.


----------



## Jspoor12Aggie (Jun 25, 2013)

fishin shallow said:


> Here we go


Lol right, there is no end to it. Done, got what I needed(like comments made by Mr.Bob,thank you) minus the bs


----------



## SCB Girl (Sep 13, 2012)

The color scheme on this boat is one of my favorites! It looks amazing on cars and it is awesome to see it making it to SCB boats! This boat should wrap up the end of this week and the owner will pick up his baby early next week. As the pics are already on FaceBook and Eric has already post them on here as well I see no problem at all with you posting this. We appreciate the interest y'all have, the comments and positive feedback are always wonderful to read!!


----------



## SCB Girl (Sep 13, 2012)

My fault, Eric did not post the pics on here. He put them on FB but has mentioned them being on here so I assumed he put them up. Sorry...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> James, can you clarify this for us? Also, any ideas on ambient temperature behind the wheel of this black boat while drifting 3 knots from a 12 knot southwest wind and a 101.3 fahrenheit 98% humidty climate?


Does it matter? Because we all know the desperado will do it better:rotfl:


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Does it matter? Because we all know the desperado will do it better:rotfl:


Classic James...:rotfl: Great looking SCB.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Does it matter? Because we all know the desperado will do it better:rotfl:


the only time in life it is ok to have 4" is on a Desperado

<queue the pic>


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

:rotfl:LMFAO:brew:


InfamousJ said:


> the only time in life it is ok to have 4" is on a Desperado
> 
> <queue the pic>


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Looks like 5" to me.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Blue Fury said:


> Looks like 5" to me.


"That's what she said" :slimer:


----------



## Jspoor12Aggie (Jun 25, 2013)

speck trout chaser said:


> Saw the same boat on 6-17 and yes its sick looking!! Wait till you see what LED's Eric has planned for the boat!!


Yea that is pretty slick, good idea def matches the theme of the rig


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Saw the boat Friday at SCB Area 51 and it's slick for sure.


----------



## WTAggie (Sep 22, 2012)

Are there any more pictures of the finished product? I want to see how this boat turned out!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Should not be too long, Eric was pulling the finished product out if the shop yesterday when I was there. Lots of extras all over the boat. Next one in line is a full towered Recon that's going to be just as sweet.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

WTAggie said:


> Are there any more pictures of the finished product? I want to see how this boat turned out!


It's done. Owner took it back for some minor issues to be addressed.


----------



## Jspoor12Aggie (Jun 25, 2013)

WTAggie said:


> Are there any more pictures of the finished product? I want to see how this boat turned out!


Yes it's done. Go to the thread "SCB Recon Build" that is our boat getting built right now and a very similar. I'll have new pics up tom as it is getting rigged out now and they got the wrap on it today. I'll be posting updated pics probably daily for the next 10 days or so till finished.


----------



## Jspoor12Aggie (Jun 25, 2013)

InfamousJ said:


> Awesome boat... the color is sweet.. only thing maybe more awesome would be a flat/shiny black to look like carbon fiber... the A on the YAMAHA cowling looks that way some in the picture.. great motor choice also
> 
> and I don't do facebook so thanks for sharing.
> 
> you got one?


@Infamous... Came VERY close to goin with the whole thing in flat carbon fiber but when we go to sell it in 5-6years(when warranty is up) thought it would much easier with just the flat black to sell or just rip of the wrap and you got a brand new black gloss hull. Maybe the next one.


----------



## B-Webb (Sep 5, 2011)

Dropped off my stingray today so Eric could run a demo. Saw the full tower boat today as mentioned above. It is a sweet boat for sure. I must say the flat black recon in the shop is pretty darn sweet too. Glad I didn't take any pics to share lol.


----------



## Jspoor12Aggie (Jun 25, 2013)

B-Webb said:


> Dropped off my stingray today so Eric could run a demo. Saw the full tower boat today as mentioned above. It is a sweet boat for sure. I must say the flat black recon in the shop is pretty darn sweet too. Glad I didn't take any pics to share lol.


Lol. go right ahead bud 
A. I wouldn't care one bit as these are pieces of art by SCB and should be seen by others. (shhh let's not get this started again)
B. just posted a ton of them on the thread "Updated SCB recon build"

Yes that tower boat is one BA redfishing machine!


----------

